# Smoking Ostrich and Emu meats ??



## oldairforceguy (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone out there smoked Ostrich and/or Emu meat? If so, how did it come out. Both meats are not fatty whatsoever, so I wonder how to overcome this, as I think smoking would just end up turning this meat into one huge hunk of jerky!

I can get both meats close to me (I also think you can get it mailorder now) so I really would like to try smoking it, if it's worth the time.








  Roadkill beware -- I have a smoker!


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Consider a brine and or injection. Inject with some butter/oil, or rub down with oil/rendered fat. Also consider larding the meats. Any or all these techniques will help leaner cuts of meats.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would deffinitaly inject with butter an brine, then maybe wrap some bacon round em.  Besure to spritz regularly too.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 6, 2008)

We chunk lean game meats (1 1/4" cubed) wrap w/ bacon. Toothpick it.  Smoke it at 225 with water bowl full.  Mop with BBQ sauce.  Once bacon looks cooked get meat out of smoker right away.  Do not overcook.  We cook pheasant, chicken, dove, prairie chicken, chukar, turkey, quail, elk and deer this way.  Have't heard one complaint.  Good luck.  you should go for it.  Sounds good.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never done this before but i have tried emu sausage once. There is an ex-co-worked of mine that raises emu and makes all kinds of stuff with them. I can try to get a hold of him one night this week and see if he is willing to share some of his recipes.


----------

